# Google Play on iPad



## nickolas.banks2003 (Oct 26, 2016)

Is there physically a way to get google play store on a ipad?


----------



## ressilod (Dec 14, 2016)

i think it's impossible to run any android apps on ios, so this is meaningless. Ios and android are two totally separated platform


----------

